# pin prick mark-?kidney problems



## debs21 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi,

My little boy is 2 weeks old today.

Since birth he has had a pin prick mark near his right ear (similar in size to the hole made when someone has their ears pierced but its not on the lobe)

The midwife remarked on it the other day but we did not think anything of it as it is so tiny. However today she has said that she mentioned it to a paediatrician and they have now arranged for him to have a scan on his kidneys as apparently this kind of mark can indicate kidney problems.

I feel so shocked and worried now. She said that its probably nothing to worry about but i cant help but fear the worst.

I wondered if you had any thoughts on this and could tell me any more about this as i have never heard of it? He is not showing any other signs of problems and passes urine regularly.

Thanks for your help.

Debbie xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Debbie

Really not sure about this.

I will ask the mw to answer!!

Jxx


----------

